# Uh oh, help!



## rbacci (Feb 25, 2015)

I just pulled my bellies out of the brine and they had a greasy feelings to them. I didn't notice this with my first batch. There was a slight sour odor like when meat has been sitting a little to long. It went away after I rinsed them off and dried them. Are they ok or am I going to get people sick? I used Pop's brine.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 25, 2015)

How long in the brine....  refrigerated at 38 the entire time....  what amounts did you use to make the brine....  were the bellies refered and cold when put in the brine....   was the brine at 38 degrees when the bellies were put in.....


----------



## rbacci (Feb 25, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> How long in the brine....  refrigerated at 38 the entire time....  what amounts did you use to make the brine....  were the bellies refered and cold when put in the brine....   was the brine at 38 degrees when the bellies were put in.....



They were in the brine for 10 days and I used 
1 tbsp pink salt
1 cup sea salt
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 gal water. 

The bellies were cold and the water was too. I kept them in the garage and it has been really cold here, so cold for a couple of days that the water in the zip lock bags I used to weigh down the bellies froze a little. The garage never got over 38. The bellies have been in the garage for s few hours and they're drying nicely.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2015)

Sounds like your brine got a bit Ropey. Does the meat smell okay. If so you are fine. Rinse and smoke.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 25, 2015)

How long was they in the brine?


----------



## rbacci (Feb 25, 2015)

The meat smells fine. Like meat.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 25, 2015)

You are good to go....   Rinse well and dry the surface.... put in front of a fan to form the pellicle and smoke until someone's happy....


----------



## rbacci (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks. Tomorrow they go in the smoker


----------



## chewmeister (Feb 26, 2015)

Rbacci said:


> They were in the brine for 10 days and I used
> 1 tbsp pink salt
> 1 cup sea salt
> 1/2 cup sugar
> ...


Depending on the thickness of the belly, 10 days could be marginal but probably okay. I like to brine mine for a full 14 days. I've had a few get that slippery feel but after a good rinse they were fine.


----------



## rbacci (Feb 27, 2015)

The bellies are just over an inch thick and from what I have been reading 10 days is good. Besides 10 days fit into my schedule better, I travel a lot for work.


----------



## gary s (Feb 27, 2015)

Be sure and rinse well and let soak for a bit in ice water, maybe do a fry test to make sure the salt is OK   Be waiting on pics on the smoker

Gary


----------



## rbacci (Feb 27, 2015)

The salt should be good, I used the same amount as my first batch and it was perfect then. I did let them sit and air dry for 48 hrs this time, 24 the first time and I can see a big difference in the look and feel of the bellies. They are in the smoker now. We shall see how this batch turns out. I bought an inexpensive meat slicer so I should also be able to slice the bacon thinner too. That'll happen sunday.


----------

